# MRAP Vehicles proving worth in Iraq



## CougarKing (29 Apr 2007)

The million-dollar Mine-Resistant, Ambush-Protected (MRAP) vehicles of the US Marine Corps and US Army are proving their worth in Iraq. Not your typical APCs? Is it just me or aren't there also RG-31 Nyalas (called "Cougar" in US service) being used by the USMC? ( http://www.defense-update.com/products/r/RG-31.htm )

http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,133917,00.html



> Armored Vehicles for Iraq Delayed
> Associated Press  |  April 29, 2007
> CAMP FALLUJAH, Iraq - The armored carrier has a grim black slash across its side, burn marks on the door and a web of cracks along the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## McG (30 Apr 2007)

CougarShark said:
			
		

> aren't there also RG-31 Nyalas (called "Cougar" in US service) being used by the USMC? ( http://www.defense-update.com/products/r/RG-31.htm )


The Cougar is not an RG-31.  Another page on the same web site you've linked shows a correct picture of the Cougar:  http://www.defense-update.com/products/c/cougar.htm






http://www.forceprotection.net/models/cougar/

The US Army does use RG-31.  I don't know about the USMC.  The US Army also uses Buffalo (from the same company as Cougar): http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/35310.0.html


----------



## CougarKing (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks. My mistake.


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Apr 2007)

AGH! Its so frustrating to read this stuff! At a time like this, when yank blokes are getting chopped all the time, what do congress they do? They force sanctions on money that can save lives. All the left want to do is sit back, wave their white flag and say "I told you so" over and over again. Its pathetic.
The way i see it there are two great threats to our world, Global warming and Islamic terrorism. The Left is supporting one and denying the other, the right is doing the same except in reverse. It really frustrates me though to think that people are so short sighted that they think that it's us who are the problem in the Middle East. Just because we leave Iraq, mad bastards with bombs strapped to them aren't going to retire back to the dirt farm. They're going to move on to something else that looks flammable and is filled with people.

How do you negotiate with someone who's only language is a barking AK47 and a hate for all things Western/Christian? You cant.
The Yanks need that money, and if what that article says about the reduction of IED related deaths is true, its almost manslaughter to hold it back from them. Putting conditions on money for the soldiers is disgusting and I'm going to go off now to choke back the bile.


----------



## geo (30 Apr 2007)

+1 hale


----------



## razorguns (4 Aug 2007)

Don't even get me started.

This is all about politics, war spending and defense contracts.  DoD has contracts already for shitty vehicles that are already paid for and ordered; and thus balk at ordering new better vehicles from other companies cuz of it.  So they just let army soldiers die and vehicles to expire before they order new ones to replace them.  Same politics with body armor.

Disgusting.

(I think the marines did order some new kickass vehicles tho.  But they won't be ready for almost a year.)

r


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Aug 2007)

Some pic's of a USMC Cougar that was struck by a large IED. No one was killed or seriously injured.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2007)

WOW!
Great pics T6 = thanks for posting em

If these aren't pure gold as advertising for the value of the product, I don't know what is.


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Aug 2007)

Your joking arent you when you say no one was killed? Excuse me but F##KING WOW!
Thats unreal! The car is fucked up and you say no one got the chop. Thats unbelievable.
Awesome pics. Thanks.


----------



## razorguns (29 Aug 2007)

yep.  those MRAP's are doing a great job protecting those contractors - while soldiers get crappy 10 y/o hummers with silk armor to drive around in.

r


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Aug 2007)

razorguns said:
			
		

> yep.  those MRAP's are doing a great job protecting those contractors - while soldiers get crappy 10 y/o hummers with silk armor to drive around in.


But your not bitter at all...Tell us what you really think... ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Aug 2007)

This was a military vehicle as were the rest in the picture. The plan I think is to have 1500 MRAP's in Iraq by years end with another 2000 more to follow. The manufacturers just cannot make enough to meet the demand.


----------



## razorguns (29 Aug 2007)

that's cuz the first orders went to blackwater first.  they outbid the marine corps and army, so they got them all first.

r


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Aug 2007)

Wrong again. Blackwater actually manufactures a MRAP. For use by their personnel they acquired Mastiffs from the UK, why the UK isnt using their own Mastiff's in theater one can only speculate.


----------



## razorguns (29 Aug 2007)

whatever the name of the contracting company is.  i don't keep track.

here's a good article about just that :

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20478293/site/newsweek/

r


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2007)

There was an atrticle in the paper today that indicates that Canada will be taking posession of a small fleet of the three types of vehicles (Cougar, Husky, Grizz).  This is a side deal with the US Army to get +/- 50 MRAPs into Afghanistan.


----------



## CougarKing (11 Dec 2007)

A little update: a US Army General says they will need less MRAP vehicles. Apparently they have some flaws, such as their inability to cross a few bridges in Iraq since they are "unwieldy" vehicles.

http://www.military.com/features/0,15240,157978,00.html



> General: Army Will Need Fewer MRAPs
> Stars and Stripes | Jeff Schogol | December 11, 2007
> 
> ARLINGTON, Va. -- U.S. soldiers in Iraq will need fewer Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicles as troop levels drop next year, said Lt. Gen. Raymond Odierno, head of Multi-National Corps-Iraq.
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Dec 2007)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> > He also said U.S. troops will continue to conduct dismounted patrols to interact with local Iraqis.
> >
> > "We will secure the population where they sleep, earn their trust and confidence and continue to integrate Civilian and Military Efforts to improve security and stability," Odierno said.



Fascinating.....


----------



## Big Red (11 Dec 2007)

razorguns said:
			
		

> that's cuz the first orders went to blackwater first.  they outbid the marine corps and army, so they got them all first.
> 
> r



BW doesn't have any MRAPs in Iraq. They do have thier own vehicles made in thier own factory however (Grizzly?). They also have the usual surplus Saxon, Mambas, etc that many companies have.

The article doesn't mention that the MRAPs also tear down the powerlines of the streets they drive down.  Some units that recieved the MRAP have not been able to use them due to their size.


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Dec 2007)

Spent some time looking for the article and can't find it but one that I saw recently touting the Mastiffs/Cougars/MRAPs in British service in Afghanistan seemed to be saying that they were being operated by Combat Service Support personnel (RLC?).  That would suggest they were being used more as armoured buses and as convoy escorts??


----------



## LineDoggie (30 Dec 2007)

razorguns said:
			
		

> yep.  those MRAP's are doing a great job protecting those contractors - while soldiers get crappy 10 y/o hummers with silk armor to drive around in.
> 
> r


Pray tell, what is "Silk Armor" on a M1114?

Never seen nor heard of such a thing....


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2008)

The M1114 is the successor version to the XM1109 HMMWV Up-Armored Armament Carrier. The M1114 is an Up-Armored HMMWV that provides ballistic, artillery, and mine blast protection to the vehicle occupants. The principal modifications to the ECV HMMWV include an armor package, high capacity brakes, upgraded suspension and lift points, a reinforced frame, and a large capacity air conditioning unit. The weapon mount, located on the roof of the vehicle, is adaptable to mount either the M60, 7.62mm machine gun; M2 .50 caliber machine gun; or the MK 19 Grenade Launcher. The weapons platform can be traversed 360 degrees. This confirguration of the HMMWV is equipped with the self-recovery winch.


----------



## LineDoggie (2 Jan 2008)

Yeah, I was a T/C on an M1114 for a Year in Baghdad, but Razorguns mentions "Silk Armor" Something I've never heard of.

Oh Yeah, M60's are gone from most all units now, We've been using M240B (FN-Mag58) since 2000.


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Jan 2008)

I think "Silk Armour" is a joke about the armour being useless. Thats the inference i got though i could be reading it wrong. You know what i mean, silk isnt really known for its bullet/IED resistant qualities.
It would make a Humvee look dead pretty though.... ;D


----------



## geo (3 Jan 2008)

Heh... HUMVEE with silk drawers?   Loveley!


----------

